# Aquadive - the most rare watch in the world!!!



## JonasForsberg

After 6 years of every-day-google:ing FINALLY!!!!!
Yes, I´ve googled every day for six years after an early Aquadive mod 50 - time-depth. A couple of years ago it was easy. When you googled "Aquadive" the number of hits was approxemately a couple every day. But when you google it today, you get at least 100 hits each day.

But finally I found the lost Holy Grail - the first mod 50 Aquadive (produced approx 1972/1973). The first model who later was redrawned from the market due to problems with the gauge needle. The attatched article mentions that "EVERY watch that was sold was eventually returned"... well ONE survived. It survived becourse it was in the Eastern Europe (long way from Aquadive´s secure guarantee). I found it after google:ing +70 +watch... guess how many hits i had on that one. I´m not 100 % sure, but I dare to say that this makes Aquadive the rarest watch in the world.

I give you an teaser here today. The watch is now under restaration. It´s allmost the same size as the more wellknown model 50 (attached with 3 watches on one arm). The first mod 50 is a bit longer, a litte less wider, thicker in the case but the same hight..... and the over all look is a bit larger. And most strange of all: the watch isn´t even branded Aquadive... It´s way much cooler that that.... That is why I dare to say it´s the most rare watch - when i google this "brand/lable" i only get the one hit - the attached watch. But more of this when the watch is restored.

The ad from Skin diver magazine is from 1973 and shows the very first model 50. After this model there was another model produced from which "every" watch was redrawned from the market. Let us hunt this one down to!!! Let´s make Aquadive the TWO most rare watch in the world.

By the way - thanx to the very honest seller of the watch - I will NOT forget to mention his name when i show you the "after restaration". And YES - he knew it was a rare watch. 

Thanx Aquadive for making these stunning watches - your new Bathyscaphe GMT is on the old track - It´s lovely!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

They made a movie several years ago starring Frank Sinatra titled, The man with the Golden Arm, you sir are now the man with the golden arm.....


----------



## jeff wilson

Very nice great find


----------



## karmatp

Very intereting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## subkrawler

Glad to see that it actually exists, and isn't just an artist's rendering. Congrats on the new find, and can't wait to see complete pictures once you have it back from restoration.


----------



## JonasForsberg

Subkrawler, Karmatp, jeff wilson, W.C. Barlett.... Thank you... your word means much for a small collector like me!
I will show you the final result as soon as it´s ready, and I will reveal how It´s branded (think Scott Carpenter etc).
And I WILL hunt the 2nd generation mod 50 down before I die.


----------



## Max Rebo

Great story talk about finding a grail!!!


----------



## dverdown01

very nice indeed


----------



## LexLoci

Interesting.....I have just acquired this lovely example of the early model 50....seems to have a slimmer bezel than the later version. Got the Favre Leuba type long minute hand, like on the Bathy 160...


----------



## JonasForsberg

Yes... THAT is the one!
Finally I got to see one for real. She really is a beauty!
Mr LexLoci - I´ve just sent you an PM


----------



## enraged4

Great story.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

fantastic watch and thanks for sharing:-!


----------

